# German Blue Rams



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Will they eat most any fish food (freeze dried bloodworms, tubiflex, flakes, etc...) or do they require cichlid food?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my rams eat anything..flake..pellet..and Plecocaine...
i really don't feed much in the way of live and frozen foods.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They don't "require"anything special,but feeding a nice variety of live,flake,etc, is known to make them brighter in color.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They aren't picky. they are little meat eaters (watch out shrimp and eggs) so they need decent amount of protein. They will go for worm flake, shrimp flake, etc. Live blackworms are a special treat for them. I like the cichlid Xtreme peewee. A small sinking pellet, but they are smart enough to learn to eat anything. They will nibble on big wafers or hunt down tiny microworms. 

"cichlid food" always puzzles me. algae-grazing tropheus and mbuna need a high-fiber, green food or they can "bloat", but there are fish-eating, snail-eating, and omnivorous cichlids as well. They come is all sizes and diets (even eye and scale-eating), there can't be one perfect food for all.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good to know. Now I know I don't have to buy special cichlid food/pellets. Although I do want to try lohachata's famous Plecocaine. )


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all you have to do is place an order...lol


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

PM sent...


----------

